# Brisbane Ahb Pub Crawl



## browndog (20/4/11)

Any of you guys up for this? I know Brisbane is not Craftbeer Central, but there are a few places we could get a decent beer, also we could utilise the Thirsty Critters bus to ferry us around. Just off the top of my head I could suggest an itinery that went something like;

meet up at the Belgium Beer Cafe and have a slow beer or two waiting for the crew to arrive then

head over to Archive by bus for a few, then

drop in at Nectar to get a roadie for a trip to Bacchus brewing

Drink Ross dry then

Over to the Brewhouse then

The German club for dinner


what say everyone? I'm sure someone can come up with a much better itinery too.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mccuaigm (20/4/11)

Great idea, I'd love to


----------



## NickB (20/4/11)

Yes! Just make sure it's on a weekend I'm free


----------



## WSC (20/4/11)

browndog said:


> Any of you guys up for this? I know Brisbane is not Craftbeer Central, but there are a few places we could get a decent beer, also we could utilise the Thirsty Critters bus to ferry us around. Just off the top of my head I could suggest an itinery that went something like;
> 
> meet up at the Belgium Beer Cafe and have a slow beer or two waiting for the crew to arrive then
> 
> ...



Nice idea, maybe add in Hotel International and maybe MT?

I'm renowned for trying to get to these gigs but never making it however it's time I caught up with fellow brewers again.


----------



## davewaldo (21/4/11)

I'd be keen. Some time between Easter and anzac day could be good


----------



## WSC (29/4/11)

Any more interest?

I'm keen. Too much work and no play is not good!


----------



## clarkey7 (29/4/11)

WSC said:


> Any more interest?
> 
> I'm keen. Too much work and no play is not good!


I'm on like donkey kong!


----------



## Sully (30/4/11)

+1

:beer: :chug:  :super:


EDIT: Spellinks


----------



## winkle (30/4/11)

Can we add Browndogs house to the crawl????


----------



## browndog (30/4/11)

winkle said:


> Can we add Browndogs house to the crawl????




Bloody long crawl that Winkle.

Still wiating to hear back from Thirsty Critters about a bus Wade.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (30/4/11)

browndog said:


> Bloody long crawl that Winkle.
> 
> Still wiating to hear back from Thirsty Critters about a bus Wade.
> 
> ...



You're right, just bring a bottle of Barley Wine to administer the coup de grce after the last stop please. :icon_cheers: 
It'll make the train home soooo much more interesting.


----------



## Screwtop (30/4/11)

Date?????????????????????????????

Screwy


----------



## Lakey (30/4/11)

Count me in!


----------



## bonj (7/5/11)

I wish to register a complaint my interest!


----------



## Snow (7/5/11)

Yes Please. Not between 24 june and 19 July if poss,.... and not when the Reds are playing ;-)

Cheers - Snow


----------



## browndog (8/5/11)

Well, since a lot of us are BABBs members, I've looked at the callender and it appears the first or second week in July might be a good time to do this. I've contacted Pete from Thirsty Critters and he is keen to put on a bus to get us around to all the venues. Based on the comments above, I've started a list of names of those interested. When I can get some final numbers I can talk to Pete about pricing for the bus. The way I see it is there is no rush, we can just move slowly and plan a great event. If you want to add you name to the list, do the cut and paste thing to your new post please. Wade, the International Hotel sounds good, but MT might be a bit too far out of the way, anyway, I know the Brewer and he might be able to organise something for us 

Browndog
Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy
Bonj
Snow


----------



## winkle (8/5/11)

browndog said:


> Well, since a lot of us are BABBs members, I've looked at the callender and it appears the first or second week in July might be a good time to do this.
> (snip)
> 
> Browndog
> ...



Just don't make it the 9th.


----------



## Snow (10/5/11)

I'm still OS in the 2nd week July. 3rd Week (Sat 23rd) is good for me.....  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Howlingdog (10/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy
Bonj
Snow
HowlingDog


----------



## Northside Novice (10/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy
Bonj
Snow
Howling dog
Northside novice


----------



## davewaldo (10/5/11)

This seems to be coming together nicely. 

Is this planned to be a week day thing or on the weekend? I only ask because if we want to fit in Bacchus brewing on the weekend they close at 1pm on Saturday. The Belgian beer cafe only opens at 11:30, this doesn't leave any time for the belgian beer cafe, archive and nectar. Unless we start at Bacchus then move into town.

What do we all think? I'm happy weekday or weekend.


----------



## fawnroux (10/5/11)

I'll definitely get in on this, if it comes up on a day I can actually attend :lol: So I'm a tentative yes.

Browndog
Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy
Bonj
Snow
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux


----------



## browndog (11/5/11)

davewaldo said:


> This seems to be coming together nicely.
> 
> Is this planned to be a week day thing or on the weekend? I only ask because if we want to fit in Bacchus brewing on the weekend they close at 1pm on Saturday. The Belgian beer cafe only opens at 11:30, this doesn't leave any time for the belgian beer cafe, archive and nectar. Unless we start at Bacchus then move into town.
> 
> What do we all think? I'm happy weekday or weekend.




I think a saturday is the only option Dave, however, it would be very hard for everyone to get to bacchus by public transport to kick off there, what we could do is have the bus meet us at central, head out to Bacchus and then back into the city.


----------



## azrebb (11/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy
Bonj
Snow
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*

* - depending on the date


----------



## Screwtop (11/5/11)

Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*

* - date dependent


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/11)

Screwtop said:


> Goldy
> Nick B
> WSC
> Davewaldo
> ...


----------



## Snow (11/5/11)

Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow* 
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*

* - date dependent


----------



## stillscottish (11/5/11)

Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow* 
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*
Stillscottish*

* - date dependent


----------



## browndog (13/5/11)

OK Guys,

Pete can supply us a bus that will take 23 people for $70 per head and this will include drinks at Bacchus Brewery, what say you all?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## tallie (13/5/11)

Count me in (depending on the date)!

Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow* 
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*
Stillscottish*
tallie*

* - date dependent


----------



## Paul H (13/5/11)

tallie said:


> Count me in (depending on the date)!
> 
> Goldy
> Nick B
> ...


----------



## mccuaigm (13/5/11)

I'm in


----------



## bradsbrew (13/5/11)

Goldy
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow* 
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*
Stillscottish*
tallie*
Paul H*
Bradsbrew*
* - date dependent


----------



## mccuaigm (13/5/11)

Goldy*
Nick B
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow*
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*
Stillscottish*
tallie*
Paul H*
Bradsbrew*
* - date dependent


----------



## NickB (13/5/11)

Goldy*
Nick B*
WSC
Davewaldo
Pocketbeers
Sully
Batz (work permitting)
Winkle
Lakey
Screwy*
Bonj
Snow*
Howling dog
Northside novice
Fawnroux
azrebb*
TidalPete*
Stillscottish*
tallie*
Paul H*
Bradsbrew*
* - date dependent


----------



## browndog (13/5/11)

browndog said:


> OK Guys,
> 
> Pete can supply us a bus that will take 23 people for $70 per head and this will include drinks at Bacchus Brewery, what say you all?
> 
> ...




Guys,

Please start a new list as to who is happy to pay for the Bus, I take it that these people are;

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB


----------



## Sully (13/5/11)

browndog said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please start a new list as to who is happy to pay for the Bus, I take it that these people are;


Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Sully


----------



## clarkey7 (13/5/11)

Happy to pay $70 bucks for bus list B) 
Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Sully
PocketBeers


----------



## mccuaigm (13/5/11)

Fair call Browndog, no worries for bus fare here. I will probably end up staying in Brissy for the night too.

Should we start getting some dates down & see who can/can't do what?


----------



## winkle (13/5/11)

I'm - in date dependant

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle


----------



## stillscottish (13/5/11)

Show us yer date and I'm in.  

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish


----------



## Screwtop (13/5/11)

Happy to pay for the bus..............But.......date dependent!!!

cHEERS,

sCREWY


----------



## fawnroux (13/5/11)

Sounds good on the bus charge

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*


* Datus Dependus


----------



## Snow (16/5/11)

I'm in... pending date confirmation....

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH
Bradsbrew
NickB
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*


* Datus Dependus


----------



## Paul H (16/5/11)

Snow said:


> I'm in... pending date confirmation....
> 
> Browndog
> Goldy
> ...



+1


----------



## NickB (16/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*


* Datus Dependus

+6


----------



## Snow (20/5/11)

Date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, .............. please


----------



## bconnery (20/5/11)

Snow said:


> Date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, date, .............. please



Sorry, Snow, but it's not clear what you are asking for


----------



## azrebb (20/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*
Azrebb* (plus another)

* Datus Dependus


----------



## browndog (20/5/11)

date. Well, as I originally said, there is no mad rush to do this so I reckon we pick a date that will suit everyone who is keen. Personally, I'm flat out at the moment and some time in august would suit me much better. Is there a way we can come up with a date that is suitable for all??

-Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/11)

Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*
Azrebb* (plus another)
Screwy* 
* Datus Dependus

August would probably work for me too, busy as shite till then


----------



## winkle (20/5/11)

Screwtop said:


> Browndog
> Goldy
> Tallie
> PaulH*
> ...



ditto


----------



## azrebb (20/5/11)

winkle said:


> ditto



Late august would be best. I'll be in NZ trying to fit in some snowboarding between sampling kiwi beers.


----------



## Snow (20/5/11)

27th August is the Bledisloe cup, so not a good day. 20th August is my wedding anniversary... so maybe no pub crawl for me that day. What about the *13th of August?*

Alternatively, 3 Sept (day before fathers day) or 10th Sept might be good.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## browndog (20/5/11)

Snow said:


> 27th August is the Bledisloe cup, so not a good day. 20th August is my wedding anniversary... so maybe no pub crawl for me that day. What about the *13th of August?*
> 
> Alternatively, 3 Sept (day before fathers day) or 10th Sept might be good.
> 
> Cheers - Snow




Snow, so you are saying you would not want to watch the bledisloe cup pissed in a pub with some mates?????


----------



## tallie (20/5/11)

browndog said:


> date. Well, as I originally said, there is no mad rush to do this so I reckon we pick a date that will suit everyone who is keen. Personally, I'm flat out at the moment and some time in august would suit me much better. Is there a way we can come up with a date that is suitable for all??
> 
> -Browndog



In order to avoid turning this thread into a train wreck trying to agree on a date, can I suggest we use some sort of poll to record everyone's availability and decide from there. Something like this:

http://www.doodle.com/kgbdueagzibs4325

I've just based it around Saturdays in August and September to start with, but I can add more dates if need be. Just add your name and click on your preferred available dates, and hopefully we'll get some idea on when is most suitable.

By the way, when is QABC being judged this year? I guess that Saturday will be out.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Snow (20/5/11)

browndog said:


> Snow, so you are saying you would not want to watch the bledisloe cup pissed in a pub with some mates?????


Ahh, actually I'll be at the game - it's at Lang Park.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## fawnroux (20/5/11)

Late August early september would suit me fine. I work in hospitality so the ability to get weekends off must be finely negotiated and horse trading with other staff members must occur  I've used up all my good will coming into June and July. So i'll leave you other lads to pick a specific date. As long as I have ample notice, i'll be in!

Dave


----------



## roboscot (11/6/11)

Roboscot
Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*
Azrebb* (plus another)
Screwy* 
* Datus Dependus

Pete Critter's an old mate of mine and it's been a long while between drinks. Hope he doesn't have to drive the bus?


----------



## fawnroux (11/6/11)

tallie said:


> In order to avoid turning this thread into a train wreck trying to agree on a date, can I suggest we use some sort of poll to record everyone's availability and decide from there. Something like this:
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/kgbdueagzibs4325
> 
> ...



I missed this earlier. Thanks tallie!

All interested should follow the link. Should make organising this a bit easier.


----------



## Northside Novice (11/6/11)

http://www.doodle.com/kgbdueagzibs4325

Roboscot
Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*
Azrebb* (plus another)
Screwy* 
NorthsideNovice + 2*

*where's ................. my ............ date ............ at (where's my date at-where's my date at ) 

could always try mid/late september and its bris-munchen! OCTOBER FESTIVAL  + a tad warmer ?


----------



## browndog (11/6/11)

I believe a couple of the Ipswich boys are coming up with a walkable crawl, stay tuned.

-Browndog


----------



## Duff (12/6/11)

Roboscot
Browndog
Goldy
Tallie
PaulH*
Bradsbrew
NickB*
Batz (date dependent)
Sully
PocketBeers
Winkle
Stillscottish
thefawnroux*
Snow*
Azrebb* (plus another)
Screwy* 
NorthsideNovice + 2*
Duff*


Good chance of relocating back to Brisbane in August so will see how it pans out.

Cheers.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/6/11)

Duff said:


> Good chance of relocating back to Brisbane in August so will see how it pans out.
> 
> Cheers.




Really ???


----------



## Duff (12/6/11)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Really ???



Yep


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/11)

Did someone say PUB CRAWL???  







I am IN :lol:


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Just escavating this thread from its grave.
Brisbane has gone from having barely enough decent bars to bother with organising a pub crawl, to having heaps.
Valley/New Farm - Bitter Suite, Vroom, Kerbside, Yardbirds, Hideaway.
City/Central - Super Wotnot, Belgian Beer Cafe/Barvarian Bier Cafe?, International Hotel, The Scratch, Polish Club.
Southbank/West End - The End, Archive, Era/5th Element?, Brewhouse, German Club.
Other - Craftbrewer.
Handy, having those Valley venues clustered near each other. 
Would there be much interest in doing a Briso Bar hop, say in March/April?


----------



## chunckious (25/1/12)

Sounds messy....I'm in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/12)

I'm interested.


----------



## chunckious (25/1/12)

No glassing nobody.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/12)




----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Ok, we could do an early start at Bitter Suite for breakfast, then bus up to the valley and stagger around the venues there then either bus up to Archive or train to The Scratch mid afternoon and be in the watch-house by dark  .


----------



## chunckious (25/1/12)

winkle said:


> And be in the watch-house by dark  .



I know the owner...all good. They'll be able to fit us all in.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (25/1/12)

I'm in.
I might even wear pants, cous it sounds fancy...


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'm in.
> I might even wear pants, cous it sounds fancy...



.... and having no pants on in the watch-house is a bit risky


----------



## mccuaigm (25/1/12)

Won't someone please think of the children  

Sounds like fun


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/12)

winkle said:


> Ok, we could do an early start at Bitter Suite for breakfast, then bus up to the valley and stagger around the venues there then either bus up to Archive or train to The Scratch mid afternoon and be in the watch-house by dark  .




Pick the right date and I'll come up for a wander with your ruffians.


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Pick the right date and I'll come up for a wander with your ruffians.



Will do :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (25/1/12)

winkle said:


> Will do :icon_cheers:




Why not! Count me in!!

Screwy


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

Ohhh, eerrrr....OK then 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (25/1/12)

I'm in with my pants on for a while at least, not too close to Lagerboy night Perry, I'm getting older you know.


Batz


----------



## Batz (25/1/12)

Lets do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Northside Novice (25/1/12)

yippee i still keen


----------



## kezza (25/1/12)

im in it would be good to put names to faces


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/12)

I'm keen depending on date but as Batz says sooner than later. Don't want it too close to the lagerishpsuedolageraleishbeertypeboy meet.

Cheers


----------



## edschache (25/1/12)

Keen!

Just had a feed at yardbird - good wings 

I've also heard a rumor that something is changing (for the better) at hideaway. Not sure if it's set in stone or ready for public knowledge yet but keep an ear out.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Moz (25/1/12)

I'll come, but only if these places sell beer.


----------



## kevo (25/1/12)

St. Pats - March 17 is a Saturday this year...


----------



## Florian (25/1/12)

kevo said:


> St. Pats - March 17 is a Saturday this year...



Not sure if it's wise to pick one of the busiest days for the pubs. Might have trouble getting us all inside the venues. 

Anyway, I'm in date depending. Later is better than earlier, but I might be in the minority here.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Pick the right date and I'll come up for a wander with your ruffians.



good to see your still lurkin around big fella


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Batz said:


> I'm in with my pants on for a while at least, not too close to Lagerboy night Perry, I'm getting older you know.
> 
> 
> Batz



I was thinking the 31st, but April has a few weekends in it :unsure: 
Whatever suits the immoral majority.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (26/1/12)

Keen as, how about end of Feb start of March??


----------



## mrTbeer (26/1/12)

I'd make a trip down to Brissy for that. 

When is it???


----------



## yardy (26/1/12)

swing through Bundy for a brekky beer


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

Any votes for an early march thingy.


----------



## Batz (26/1/12)

Remembering that lagerboy night is the 10th, but hell practice makes perfect hey?

I'm in 

Batz


----------



## winkle (26/1/12)

Batz said:


> Remembering that lagerboy night is the 10th, but hell practice makes perfect hey?
> 
> I'm in
> 
> Batz



hmmm, thats right - I was distracted by bouncing breasts.


----------



## yardy (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> hmmm, thats right - I was distracted by bouncing breasts.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/1/12)

winkle said:


> Any votes for an early march thingy.


If it's early march im a definite :kooi:


----------



## Batz (27/1/12)

Is this a weekday thing?


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

A weekend - Saturday in fact - some of us have to work  
Note to self - take Monday and Tuesday off as well.


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

Any preference on dates?
I'll partial to either March 31st or April 7th.

Bitter Suite (breakfast) 
then 199 bus to,
Vroom,
Kerbside,
Yardbirds (lunch?),
Hideaway, 
then train to,
Super Wotnot, 
then train to, 
The Polish club,
The Scratch,
or 199 bus to,
Archive,
The End,
_possible drunken stagger to,
Brewhouse,
German Club_

If anyone can come up with a better itinerary, feel free.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/12)

I'm good for either date. Yardbird for lunch looks like a good option.
April 7th is Easter weekend so some people may be out action with family or whatever.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/12)

I'm in


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm good for either date. Yardbird for lunch looks like a good option.
> April 7th is Easter weekend so some people may be out action with family or whatever.



Oopps, missed that. The 24th would have been perfect but there's some effing election on that day <_<


----------



## Rowy (30/1/12)

winkle said:


> Oopps, missed that. The 24th would have been perfect but there's some effing election on that day <_<



Maybe if we get enough starters they could set up a polling booth at one of the venues for us.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (30/1/12)

Let me know once you have a confirmed itinerary and I will contact all the people I know at these places and make sure they look after us.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Let me know once you have a confirmed itinerary and I will contact all the people I know at these places and make sure they look after us.



Does thast include the polling booth <_<


----------



## Batz (30/1/12)

So is the date comfirmed, if it's not Easter or polling day ?


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

Batz said:


> So is the date comfirmed, if it's not Easter or polling day ?


Well, lets put up the 31st as the date unless there's some other thing on.


----------



## Rowy (30/1/12)

winkle said:


> Well, lets put up the 31st as the date unless there's some other thing on.



Done I'm definitely in!


----------



## Batz (30/1/12)

Work permitting, I'm in like a botulism bug on a NC cube.

Batz


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

So far thats-

Batz
Rowy
Winkle


----------



## NickB (30/1/12)

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (30/1/12)

I'll wouldn't be any fun if I wasnt there with my pants off...
Count me in!


----------



## NickB (30/1/12)

Keep up Dan!!
Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)


----------



## Rowy (30/1/12)

Wombil will be a starter


----------



## kezza (30/1/12)

im in


----------



## DKS (30/1/12)

Sounds good winkle. 

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS


----------



## Batz (30/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'll wouldn't be any fun if I wasnt there with my pants off...
> Count me in!


----------



## angus_grant (30/1/12)

Hey gang,

I'm in for the 31st. I'll be the one with padlocks on his pants so they don't get lost.

King Brown: how do you pay for beers when your pants come off?? 

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Angus

On other forums whoever started the thread would just keep updating the master list in the first post of the thread. That way, you didn't have to tunnel through 15 pages of posts to see who was going. Just a suggestion.. 

Angus.

EDIT: Added list.


----------



## NickB (30/1/12)

keep the list going guys, or this will get out of hand!


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant


----------



## bradsbrew (30/1/12)

winkle said:


> Batz
> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> ...


Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant 
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)


----------



## Parks (30/1/12)

Man, I'd have to remortgage the house to do this pub crawl!

Will definitely try to join in for a few hours.


----------



## Moz (30/1/12)

winkle said:


> Batz
> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> ...



Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
Moz (unless working)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/1/12)

I'm in like a carefully manicured beard.


----------



## mccuaigm (30/1/12)

Looks ok for the 31st here, fixed the list too, was missing a couple

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant 
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy


----------



## winkle (30/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm in like a carefully manicured beard.






Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Liam_snorkel
Moz
Goldy


----------



## Clutch (30/1/12)

Hmmm.


----------



## edschache (30/1/12)

as long as it doesn't clash with one of my possibly many bucks nights I'll probably be in. Will check the calendar then update the list hopefully. Just come from scratch bar so not the time to ask the other half.


----------



## Batz (30/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm in like a carefully manicured beard.




You've got a manicured beard as well.

Happy happy, joy joy





Batz :blink:


----------



## kevo (30/1/12)

March 31?

Bloody Wedding anniversary...

Enjoy gents.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/1/12)

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant 
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Batz (unless working)
> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> ...



Good on yer Fatz, _(we need somebody to head off drunken hens parties looking for a James Bond substitute.  )_


----------



## Snow (31/1/12)

Yay for Fatz!

I'm in like ....insert something funny...

Not sure about breakfast though :huh: 

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant 
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!) 
Snow


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

Here's the Bitter Suite Breaky menu, not bad prices.
View attachment 52076

Hopefully the tap list will be good when we're there :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (31/1/12)

Hmm, breakfast you say....!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/1/12)

I wonder if they have a 9am license. <_<


----------



## winkle (31/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I wonder if they have a 9am license. <_<


good point, I'll check next I'm down there.


----------



## ballantynebrew (3/2/12)

winkle said:


> good point, I'll check next I'm down there.



Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant 
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!) 
Snow
ballantynebrew


----------



## Shed101 (3/2/12)

There's next to **** all chance I'll be coming to this, especially as I can't even work out what the date will be ... but I suppose I'll put my name down and then pull out at the last minute to make everyone else feel better if they want to pull out too.

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely


----------



## NickB (4/2/12)

You are very soft Graeme.... 

Surely your tasting is in the evening... There's plenty of time to have breakfast & lunch beers, before whimping out and slinking back to the Sunny Coast for your tasting. Anything otherwise is weak as....


----------



## winkle (4/2/12)

NickB said:


> You are very soft Graeme....
> 
> Surely your tasting is in the evening... There's plenty of time to have breakfast & lunch beers, before whimping out and slinking back to the Sunny Coast for your tasting. Anything otherwise is weak as....



+1 wot he said - and you'll make perfect sense :icon_cheers:

Edit: hmmm, pretty dark for a lager :huh:


----------



## kezza (4/2/12)

so do we have a set date for this yet?


----------



## winkle (4/2/12)

Lets go wth 31st March, then Dan can pre-warn the places we're visiting so they can lock their doors in advance


----------



## kezza (4/2/12)

sweet its locked


----------



## winkle (5/2/12)

I should get there within the next week or so, but if anyone happens to get there before - could you please ask what time the booze serving licence starts. Torpedo for breakfast with eggs benedict sounds like the G O.


----------



## edschache (11/2/12)

I have mentioned this to James at Hideaway and he says that if you let him know when you're likely to be in the area he'll open up shop (provided it's within his license). This means that if you can't find somewhere else open for the next step after bitter suite then you can hit Hideaway until Yardbird or Kerbside open for the day.

Oh... and did I mention he now has 3 taps sporting Ross's beers. Currently Hibiscus Saison, Qld Ale and Obama IPA.

Cheers,

Ed

p.s. only affiliation is that I drink there.... lots... and he follows up on beer suggestions that I make - thus the taps


----------



## winkle (12/2/12)

edschache said:


> I have mentioned this to James at Hideaway and he says that if you let him know when you're likely to be in the area he'll open up shop (provided it's within his license). This means that if you can't find somewhere else open for the next step after bitter suite then you can hit Hideaway until Yardbird or Kerbside open for the day.
> 
> Oh... and did I mention he now has 3 taps sporting Ross's beers. Currently Hibiscus Saison, Qld Ale and Obama IPA.
> 
> ...



Hibiscus Saison you say.................the rest of the crawl is going to be hard <_<


----------



## Batz (12/2/12)

Looking forward to this


----------



## winkle (12/2/12)

My liver sayes noooo.
<_<


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/12)

I've commenced training.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/2/12)

I've talked to the guys at bitter suite and tentatively booked some space for breakfast.

They cant serve until 10 so I suggest we meet at 9:15 - 9:30, get breakfast out of the way, then by the time we finish, we can get beers.

Then I suggest Vroom on the way to hideaway/ yardbird, that way we should have any licencing issues.


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

Sounds good to me, the quick look I had at Translink had me arriving at Bitter Suite at 9.45 using two buses.


----------



## sim (16/2/12)

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely 
sim

gotta get the day off work, then im in!


----------



## bconnery (16/2/12)

Got some of the usual Saturday morning things to do so might not make Bitter Suite but this one's in the calendar...

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely 
sim
bconnery


----------



## Ross (16/2/12)

I'll have to suck up to the lads here to give me the morning off.... so hopefully in.

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely 
sim
bconnery 
Ross


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

I'll pack some airline bags - just in case.
View attachment 52387


----------



## sim (16/2/12)

For doing BIAB on the go?


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

sim said:


> For doing BIAB on the go?


It'd be educational.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/12)

Have we got a Pub list together yet?


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Yep, it consists of:

'All of them'





h34r:


----------



## tallie (21/2/12)

Better add my name to the list...

Batz
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely 
sim
bconnery 
Ross
tallie


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, it consists of:
> 
> 'All of them'
> 
> ...


Typical apprentice answer <_<


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Typical Tradie Attitude....


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, it consists of:
> 
> 'All of them'
> 
> ...



By the end it will have been too many :icon_drunk: 

It'll probably look a bit like this;

Bitter Suite (breakfast)
then 199 bus to,
Vroom,
Hideaway (opening early 4 us),
Kerbside,
Yardbirds (lunch?),
then train to,
Super Wotnot,
then train to,
The Polish club,
The Scratch,
and 199 bus to,
Archive,
The End,
_veni vidi vici vomitus_

Dan is going to work out an order of stagger that works with opening hours etc (I hope)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/2/12)

All over it like a fat kid on a cupcake. Order looks fairly good so far, as long as hideaway are cool with opening early


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> All over it like a fat kid on a cupcake. Order looks fairly good so far, as long as hideaway are cool with opening early


If they aren't - we could drop them in after Yardbird which might make more sense staggerwise.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/2/12)

I will chat with Ailie, for the numbers we have, I'm sure they will sort something out.


----------



## edschache (21/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> All over it like a fat kid on a cupcake. Order looks fairly good so far, as long as hideaway are cool with opening early



If you guys can figure out a time I'll talk to James and get it all sorted out. 



Ross said:


> I'll have to suck up to the lads here to give me the morning off.... so hopefully in.



All of your best customers will be out on the piss so I think you should close for the day and bring the lads with you. Call it a team bonding experience and claim it as a business expense. :beer: 

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## bconnery (21/2/12)

Best to do 199 from Yardbird to Super Whatnot. The 199 stops on Adelaide St right near it. 
You also won't be able to do 199 from Scratch to Archive. Either a train back to the city and walk down to a bus or else various buses go from Coronation drive to the cultural centre to change to the 199.


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

bconnery said:


> Best to do 199 from Yardbird to Super Whatnot. The 199 stops on Adelaide St right near it.
> You also won't be able to do 199 from Scratch to Archive. Either a train back to the city and walk down to a bus or else various buses go from Coronation drive to the cultural centre to change to the 199.



I was thinking that after the Scratch, public transport might just be a bit too hard and we'd just cab it to Archive, you could walk it I guess - but I sure won't B) .


----------



## Snow (21/2/12)

Jesus are you guys seriously thinking of starting at breakfast?? We'll all be spastic by 5.00pm. Do we really need to start that early? Why don't we start at Bitter Suite at lunchtime?

I mean I'm all for a serious pub crawl and I reckon I can hold my piss with the best of yas but I don't want to stagger home while my kids are still awake :blink: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Soft Snow. Soft AS Snow!


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/12)

Snow said:


> Jesus are you guys seriously thinking of starting at breakfast?? We'll all be spastic by 5.00pm. Do we really need to start that early? Why don't we start at Bitter Suite at lunchtime?
> 
> I mean I'm all for a serious pub crawl and I reckon I can hold my piss with the best of yas but I don't want to stagger home while my kids are still awake :blink:
> 
> Cheers - Snow


I thought we would stop for cucumber sandwiches and a latte inbetween each venue. :lol:


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I thought we would stop for cucumber sandwiches and a latte inbetween each venue. :lol:


Perhaps a Pimms and ice tea as well? Hurrah!

Edit: it works for a few reasons - we aren't really starting on the gas till after 10am - and just after eating. We should be hitting the venues on a slow time of day so service should be pretty quick and we won't be annoying too many other customers. We should be able to get into the Scratch without waiting in line. And any security should still have a sense of humour, maybe :unsure:


----------



## Snow (21/2/12)

:lol: ha ha you cunny funts. Yeah I know I'm soft - I just know I can't get it past the missus to take a whole Saturday out on a pub crawl .... and I don't want tomiss any of it <_<


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Well, either man up and make it, or pussy out and don't....


----------



## Rowy (21/2/12)

I'm the man in my family and run the show. I know that for a fact because SWMBO said I could.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (21/2/12)

Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew 
Shed10notfuckinglikely 
sim
bconnery 
Ross
tallie
_wallace_

I'm in! Bloody First Aid courses on a saturday........... h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'm in! Bloody First Aid courses on a saturday........... h34r:



I've never thought of that.



You sneaky, sneaky bastard


----------



## Rowy (21/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'm in! Bloody First Aid courses on a saturday........... h34r:




Oh well done Wallace..............very well done son............(He claps as SWMBO looks at him with a confused look)


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

+1

Well played sir, well played!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/2/12)

No first aid course I have ever been has ended up with me being pants down drunk....

I guess you cross that bridge when you get there....


----------



## Northside Novice (21/2/12)

I am in + 1 again please 
But also I forgot when this lil beer bohemian monster drink feature event is taking place ? I think it's in a few weeks ? I need help !


----------



## Northside Novice (21/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> King Brown Brewing (san pants)
> ...


----------



## mccuaigm (21/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> No first aid course I have ever been has ended up with me being pants down drunk....
> 
> I guess you cross that bridge when you get there....



I thought you weren't wearing any pants for the day at all....


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I've never thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> You sneaky, sneaky bastard


Site safety inductions are often on Saturdays as well


----------



## NickB (21/2/12)

Hmmm, wonder if they run site inductions on a Sat.... h34r:

Or I could just go with the intention of getting blindingly 'happy'.....


----------



## winkle (21/2/12)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, wonder if they run site inductions on a Sat.... h34r:
> 
> Or I could just go with the intention of getting blindingly 'happy'.....


or the old* "I'm going to the Bitter Suite for breakfast with Dan and might have one or two beers afterwards* _with twenty odd others_* ta ta"*

Edit: she'll probably want to come to ensure I don't enjoy myself too much <_<


----------



## Rowy (21/2/12)

For when you get home try the old, finished the course then buggered if old Jacko from school wasn't on it, hadn't seen him for years. Decided to a have a couple and well sorry honey but 30 years (sub yrs dependent on age) is a long time.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/2/12)

Ok we have some opening time issues so far.

This is how it will have to roll for now

1st - bitter suite
2nd - Vroom
3rd - Hideaway
4th - Yardbird
5th - Kerbside

Then it shouldnt matter.

Only drama was that kerbside doesnt normally open until 4. Ian will open it at 2 for us, but any earlier was going to be a stretch.

Thoughts?


----------



## edschache (25/2/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Ok we have some opening time issues so far.
> 
> This is how it will have to roll for now
> 
> ...



By the time we breakfast, morning tea, hightea and lunch i think 2 should be fine. Particularly if we walk between #3 4 and 5

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/12)

What is the go with "High Tea", is that a fancy way of saying tea with cake, followed by women gossiping in high pitch?


----------



## edschache (25/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> What is the go with "High Tea", is that a fancy way of saying tea with cake, followed by women gossiping in high pitch?



it's where you high-five each other while drinking tea, trying to hit the other person hard enough that the scald themselves. or something. Realistically at hideaway it will be a cheese course


----------



## clarkey7 (25/2/12)

Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers


----------



## winkle (26/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> What is the go with "High Tea", is that a fancy way of saying tea with cake, followed by women gossiping in high pitch?


It is where you use Lindermans Tea Beer as the water in a bong - pretty obvious hey bro..


----------



## angus_grant (26/2/12)

bloody hell, getting a fair crew together now.. Possible 24 members

Can I suggest (as lame as it is) we wear some name tags because I am terrible with names. And at some point someone can remind me of mine!! ha ha..


----------



## Batz (26/2/12)

I see that I would need to catch a train at 6.21am and arrive @ 8.33am, leave 5.07pm and arrive Pomona @ 7.34pm.
Man that looks like a long day!

Batz


----------



## Shed101 (26/2/12)

Batz said:


> I see that I would need to catch a train at 6.21am and arrive @ 8.33am, leave 5.07pm and arrive Pomona @ 7.34pm.
> Man that looks like a long day!
> 
> Batz



That's my normal workday!

... though I don't always drink continually between trains. (Better hope you've got a train with a working toilet on the way back!)


----------



## Batz (26/2/12)

Shed101 said:


> That's my normal workday!
> 
> ... though I don't always drink continually between trains. (Better hope you've got a train with a working toilet on the way back!)




Thinking more of the Beer Crew at this stage.


----------



## Shed101 (26/2/12)

You missed a bit of fun yesterday. Pale ales ain't so strong ... but people seemed to be a bit 'squiffy' by the end? Must be the weather  

I hope you kept the fear of flooding away in a suitable manner. I've heard kegs work as life rafts.

Big arsed degustation in the planning for next month.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/2/12)

angus_grant said:


> bloody hell, getting a fair crew together now.. Possible 24 members
> 
> Can I suggest (as lame as it is) we wear some name tags because I am terrible with names. And at some point someone can remind me of mine!! ha ha..



I'll be the cugly funt dressed in this shirt. By the end of the night you'll not want to know me (or most of the other blokes) anyway, so best not to know names and avoid the hassle.


----------



## Snow (28/2/12)

Actually.... Hawaian shirts is a really good idea to keep track of eachother. I have a similarly garish version i could wear to keep you company, Fatz!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB (28/2/12)

I'll see if I can work on a shirt. Not hawaiian though.... :lol:


----------



## winkle (28/2/12)

NickB said:


> I'll see if I can work on a *skirt*. Not hawaiian though.... :lol:





Edit : I'm sure I've got something equally obnoxious Fats.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/12)

fk. I lost my trusty party shirt at soudwave on the weekend. Time for a trip to Lowes!


----------



## chunckious (28/2/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> fk. I lost my trusty party shirt at soudwave on the weekend. Time for a trip to Lowes!



I reckon that was the best SW yet. Mastodon & Gojira killed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/12)

Chunkious said:


> I reckon that was the best SW yet. Mastodon & Gojira killed.


absolutely. It was my 4th time seeing Dillinger as well, loved it.

$8 cans of MID weren't much chop though, fortunately the brewhouse was still open at the end of the night.


----------



## NickB (28/2/12)




----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/12)

plus



for the man-boobs.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/2/12)

dreams ..







reality..


----------



## Gar (28/2/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> absolutely. It was my 4th time seeing Dillinger as well, loved it.
> 
> $8 cans of MID weren't much chop though



:icon_offtopic: Not to mention the fact that they only had cruisers and light beer by the end of the night, I ended up giving my tokens to some poor bugger that was complaining his friends had ditched him....

All in all a great day though! :super:


----------



## winkle (29/2/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> dreams ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's on to you Nick


----------



## NickB (29/2/12)

It's like a night at Sqyres....






h34r:


----------



## bconnery (2/3/12)

Anyone feel the need to do some pre investigation of these venues tomorrow? I've been told by my daughter I need to go out so she can twist the grandparents around her finger, spend time with her grandparents...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (2/3/12)

I can vouch for most of them, but if you need some 'alone' time go to one of the venues that are listed as earlier venues, they will all be open from breakfast...


----------



## bconnery (2/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I can vouch for most of them, but if you need some 'alone' time go to one of the venues that are listed as earlier venues, they will all be open from breakfast...


Actually I've been to most of them already, that was just a call to give some others an excuse to join me...
I think I've been to all except Vroom...

Anyways, I've found one person to drink with, so that's one more than I require in most circumstances


----------



## winkle (2/3/12)

bconnery said:


> Anyone feel the need to do some pre investigation of these venues tomorrow? I've been told by my daughter I need to go out so she can twist the grandparents around her finger, spend time with her grandparents...


Not this weekend I'm afraid Ben


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/3/12)

"Anyways, I've found one person to drink with, so that's one more than I require find will drink with me in most  all circumstances "

classic understatement BC


----------



## winkle (7/3/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> "Anyways, I've found one person to drink with, so that's one more than I require find will drink with me in most  all circumstances "
> 
> classic understatement BC



View attachment 52884


You should have plenty of company at the end of the month Ben


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/3/12)

I'll be blowed reading the entire thread again (my Queenslander is a bit rough and frankly I have trouble understanding what most of you write  ).

Where is the first meeting place (name and street address please) and what time do we meet? I'll be in town already - Dragons playing Broncos the night before so I'll be there. I'll find a room somewhere in the city.

Is there a last venue and an approximate ending time (knowing some of you Qlders turn into pumpkins after sunset). Or is it drink till we drop?

:beer:


----------



## winkle (16/3/12)

Here you go not pork spin @ 9.30-ish for breakfast and a few beers to wash it down. Ending at the End Bar, West End for the stayers - I'll be lucky to get as far as Archive which is the stop before (it'll be well dark by then).
Maybe we should visit BribieG at work while we are in the Valley?


----------



## angus_grant (16/3/12)

aaarrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I am now out. The Sunshine Coast office at my work has decided to relocate offices over this weekend. Even if I managed to finish up at around 5PM on Saturday, it would be around 7:30 by the time I got back to Brisbane and back out again. By that time you will all be well lubricated and it is no fun playing catch-up..... Oh well, I will have a homebrew at home after I get home in everyone's honour!!

Angus.


----------



## winkle (18/3/12)

We've got a spare bed if you need one Fatz.
I warned out the Scratch today, anyone dropping in for a beer should mention it as well - just to keep the thought alive.
The day approaches quickly people, make your excuses now................


----------



## winkle (23/3/12)

Pub crawls can cause injuries.
Thankfully the *AHB Pub Crawl Safety Suit*tm is now available in hi-vis colours.
View attachment 53253

The old suits (pictured) can be modified by simply attaching a yellow dome light to the head.
_
Note: it may become a bit squeezie in the Hideaway_


----------



## Rowy (23/3/12)

winkle said:


> Pub crawls can cause injuries.
> Thankfully the *AHB Pub Crawl Safety Suit*tm is now available in hi-vis colours.
> View attachment 53253
> 
> ...




Winkle I don't have one. Would 4 pillows taped around me and painted high vis yelloe suffice?


----------



## winkle (23/3/12)

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers

bung your name up if you intend going so we can let the venues know roughly what to expect.


----------



## stillscottish (24/3/12)

Work has screwed over my roster....again.
I can be there for breakfast but would have to be at work by 12.30. I can get away about 7 but I'm assuming everyone else will be crashed/lost/jailed by then. Is there any point in trying to catch up with the stragglers?

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/3/12)

stillscottish said:


> Work has screwed over my roster....again.
> I can be there for breakfast but would have to be at work by 12.30. I can get away about 7 but I'm assuming everyone else will be crashed/lost/jailed by then. Is there any point in trying to catch up with the stragglers?
> 
> Campbell


Can you ring in sick at 12?
(probably be telling the truth as well)
Edit: if not you could do the tag-team thing with big Luke <_<


----------



## stillscottish (24/3/12)

winkle said:


> If not you could do the tag-team thing with big Luke <_<



I guess I'll be the one wearing this shirt, then.


----------



## winkle (24/3/12)

No work shirts on the pub-crawl!


----------



## parktho (24/3/12)

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho

Just to let you all know that I'm coming! May not know many of you, but I've started going to BABBs recently. 

Thomas.


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

It's looking like I just maybe able to get to this.


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho
batz



OK I put on my best boo-boo face all day and it worked! I'm in


----------



## winkle (25/3/12)

Batz said:


> Alist
> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> ...



Good, we need someone sensible on board


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

winkle said:


> Good, we need someone sensible on board




That would have to be a born and bred Queenslander then, southerners are too stupid.


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

Bitter Suite (breakfast) 
then 199 bus to,
Vroom,
Kerbside,
Yardbirds (lunch?),
Hideaway, 
then train to,
Super Wotnot, 
then train to, 
The Polish club,
The Scratch,
or 199 bus to,
Archive,
The End,
possible drunken stagger to,
Brewhouse,
German Club


This still the agenda?


----------



## winkle (25/3/12)

Batz said:


> Bitter Suite (breakfast)
> then 199 bus to,
> Vroom,
> Kerbside,
> ...



Pretty much, I think we've switched the Valley section order around a bit so that Yardbirds is last (a drunken discussion with Dan @ the Bat Cave). Dan or I will confirm the order during the week so late comers can link up.


----------



## Rowy (25/3/12)

Hey gents I reckon we have one simple rule. NO POLITICS TO BE DISCUSSED! The election is over now and no doubt there will be winners and losers amongst us. Lets enjoy the beer and the company. I reckon that anyone who discusses politics be required to shout a full round!


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

Rowy said:


> Hey gents I reckon we have one simple rule. NO POLITICS TO BE DISCUSSED! The election is over now and no doubt there will be winners and losers amongst us. Lets enjoy the beer and the company. I reckon that anyone who discusses politics be required to shout a full round!




OK will keep it religion.


----------



## Hopeye (25/3/12)

Batz said:


> OK will keep it religion.



Ha ! No-one's to talk about beer ??


----------



## edschache (25/3/12)

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho
batz
edschache (for the early parts)


any idea what time we're planning to hit hideaway, need to give James a heads up. Also the order is good as James wants to join us at yardbird after he kicks us out.


----------



## stillscottish (25/3/12)

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
DKS
Kezza
Angus_grant
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho
batz
edschache (for the early parts)
Stillscottish (start and finish. Not necessarily the bit in between)


----------



## Batz (25/3/12)

> Stillscottish (start and finish. Not necessarily the bit in between)



It's all down hill from here.


----------



## angus_grant (26/3/12)

stillscottish said:


> Alist
> Rowy
> Winkle
> NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
> ...



As I said before, I am out for the weekend, but figured I should remove my name from the list as well.

Have fun gents!!!!


----------



## winkle (26/3/12)

The new improved list..... 
(should see us at Hideaway about 12)

*Bitter Suite* (breakfast) _9.30am bright-eyed start!_
then 199 bus to,
*Vroom*,
*Hideaway*,
*Yardbirds* (_bleary-eyed lunch?_),
*Kerbside*,
then train Valley to Central,
*Super Wotnot*,
then train Central to Milton,
*The Polish club*?,
*The Scratch*,
*Archive*,
*The End*,
then a possible drunken stagger to,
*Brewhouse,
German Club* (_Ambulance_)


----------



## Snow (26/3/12)

Awww that's a shame. So now all i've got to tease you about is global warming and the mining tax? or is that considered verboten, too  

Cheers - Snow

<<Disclaimer - snow is an environmental scientist>>



Rowy said:


> Hey gents I reckon we have one simple rule. NO POLITICS TO BE DISCUSSED! The election is over now and no doubt there will be winners and losers amongst us. Lets enjoy the beer and the company. I reckon that anyone who discusses politics be required to shout a full round!


----------



## bconnery (26/3/12)

winkle said:


> *Kerbside*,
> 
> then train Valley to Central,
> 
> *Super Wotnot*,


Between Kerbside and Super Wotnot the best bet is still the 199 bus. 
If you train you'll have to walk down from Central, whereas the 199 stops right near Burnett Lane

To get to the Scratch, while the train stops much closer and is probably the best plan, there is also the option of a bus along Coro Drive and a walk up Park Rd, again, because of the walk up to Central.


----------



## winkle (26/3/12)

Yeah good point about the 199 betwixt Kerbside and Super Wotnot.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/3/12)

Batz said:


> That would have to be a born and bred Queenslander then, southerners are too stupid.




I resemble that remark!


----------



## DKS (26/3/12)

Sorry guys Im out of the running. Couldn't be helped. 

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
Kezza
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
Ross
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho
batz
edschache (for the early parts)
Stillscottish (start and finish. Not necessarily the bit in between)

Daz


----------



## winkle (28/3/12)

DKS said:


> Sorry guys Im out of the running. Couldn't be helped.
> 
> Alist
> Rowy
> ...



Tisk, tisk. And you started the year so full of enthusiasm.
View attachment 53365


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Getting close now, can almost feel the Sunday hangover already!!! . Lucky I have Monday off.

Do we have any ideas of beer list at any places?


----------



## bconnery (29/3/12)

Looking forward to this!
I'll most likely be dragging my Dad along. 
Planning to miss the breakfast part and rock up probably to the Hideaway. 
Any thoughts on when that will be?
I like the idea of lunch at Yardbird, that's some good beer food!


----------



## Ross (29/3/12)

I reminded the Scratch Bar last night & they are a little worried on how full they might be.
There's a bus tour booked in for about 1.30pm with 20 drinkers & there's a game on at the stadium, so they get the prematch drinkers in as well.

So just be aware, you might struggle to all get in dependant on what time you get there - earlier the better I think.

+++

I can't afford to right off a 3rd w/e in a row especially with Easter the following w/e, so looking highly unlikely at this stage to be joining in  


Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

Ross said:


> I reminded the Scratch Bar last night & they are a little worried on how full they might be.
> There's a bus tour booked in for about 1.30pm with 20 drinkers & there's a game on at the stadium, so they get the prematch drinkers in as well.
> 
> So just be aware, you might struggle to all get in dependant on what time you get there - earlier the better I think.
> ...



The Scratch should be OK, I really can't see us getting there before 4.30pm which is kick off, if we do somehow arrive before the Den have left we can nip up to the Polish Club for a drink and book x-number of seats for our return.



> I can't afford to right off a 3rd w/e in a row especially with Easter the following w/e, so looking highly unlikely at this stage to be joining in



Not coming! Just work through Easter!


----------



## Snow (29/3/12)

Ditto. Any ideas of a timetable for each venue?

Cheers - Snow



bconnery said:


> Looking forward to this!
> I'll most likely be dragging my Dad along.
> Planning to miss the breakfast part and rock up probably to the Hideaway.
> Any thoughts on when that will be?
> I like the idea of lunch at Yardbird, that's some good beer food!


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Who's training and or bussing down on Sat? I'm going to train to Sth Bris, jump on the 199 at the Cultural Centre...

Or is there a quicker way?


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

Snow said:


> Ditto. Any ideas of a timetable for each venue?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Start time 9.30 am (confident about that)
Hideaway around 12 (not completely confident about that).
after that fark nose, however the aim is to get to The Scratch circa 4.30pm*
and Archive after dusk



* - (shit happens when drinking)


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> Who's training and or bussing down on Sat? I'm going to train to Sth Bris, jump on the 199 at the Cultural Centre...
> 
> Or is there a quicker way?




I'll be training from Cooroy, I'll get off in the Valley.


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Any idea on what time Jeff? I'm training in but can go to the valley...


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

We kick off in the Valley don't we? I think the train gets in around 9.00am, I'll check it out.


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

New Farm at 9:30. Should be able to get the 199 bus down, they run every 10 mins or so.


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> New Farm at 9:30. Should be able to get the 199 bus down, they run every 10 mins or so.



There's one at 9.18 @ Brnswick Street which I hope to catch.

Batz you are going here
View attachment 53378

and it looks like this outside (on the corner)


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Sounds like a plan....Where in Brnuswick St do the busses leave from in relation to the Train Station?

Looks like I will be at Fortitude Valley Station at 8:59...See you guys there I guess!


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

Arrive the Valley 8.37am. I'll be having brekky at a nice little Chinese caf that serve traditional Chinese, it's a bit of a _tradition_ with Julie and I.

Then I'll have to find the Bitter Sweet venue. I'm not very good at public transport I'm afraid, everytime I've needed it TidalPete looked after me like a champion, if not for him I'll still be lost in the big smoke. :lol: 

batz


----------



## Morebeer4me (29/3/12)

Ross said:


> I reminded the Scratch Bar last night & they are a little worried on how full they might be.
> There's a bus tour booked in for about 1.30pm with 20 drinkers & there's a game on at the stadium, so they get the prematch drinkers in as well.
> 
> So just be aware, you might struggle to all get in dependant on what time you get there - earlier the better I think.
> ...


Ill be on that bus (Brisbane Beer Tour), hoping to catch up with some AHB Regulars, and hopefully personally thankyou for
all the advice I have been given over the past 4-5 Months, followed by my first BABBS in April

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/3/12)

So any of you guys wanna meet at brunswick train station and get to bitter suite together?

let me know.

Also I have booked and confirmed the table at bitter suite with Braden today, so we are good to go.


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Sounds like a plan Dan. As mentioned above, i'll aim for the train that gets me there at 9. Shall we say meet in the food court just outside the entry gates at the station?


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> Sounds like a plan Dan. As mentioned above, i'll aim for the train that gets me there at 9. Shall we say meet in the food court just outside the entry gates at the station?




OK I'll be there at 9 and have brekky @ the Bitter Suite. 

batz


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/3/12)

Done.

Anyone else coming by train are welcome to join us.


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

I'll just walk out of Tonys.....

(ahem)
I'll get the 360 bus to the crack dealers train station ,and its a short stroll up to the other end of the mall.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/3/12)

I've got a small job to do at paddington on saturday morning so won't make it till the lunch session. Can't believe I swapped drinking beer for breakfast for slinging up super expensive wallpaper. Pretty sure I've got Nick's mobile number, I'll call to find where your at when I'm done and leave from paddo.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Yep, just double checked and we just need to walk the block and a bit to the other side of the mall. Better make sure I have loaded the GO Card  Wish there were train stations everywhere though, works out MUCH cheaper for me 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> Yep, just double checked and we just need to walk the block and a bit to the other side of the mall. Better make sure I have loaded the GO Card  Wish there were train stations everywhere though, works out MUCH cheaper for me
> 
> Cheers


The night train to Carbrook is pretty useless though...... h34r:


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)




----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

northside novice said:


> cool as, we will meet yous in the food court too
> 
> what time is first beer ? or even whisky <_<




I think you can drink in the food hall, I've seen others do it. :huh:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> Who's training and or bussing down on Sat? I'm going to train to Sth Bris, jump on the 199 at the Cultural Centre...
> 
> Or is there a quicker way?




Me and Rowy are training it in Nick, I believe we will be leaving Birkdale Stn at 8.00 am. We are all on the same line. Maybe you could come in with us?


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

No worries, was planning on being on that train anyway! If I don't see you on the train, I'll see you at The Valley!


----------



## winkle (29/3/12)

I wonder if Chappo will take the Goat-rod to the valley?
View attachment 53390


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

Was thinking name badges/stickers may be an idea - I don't know a lot of the guys...

I can make some up tomorrow if we all agree...?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/3/12)

winkle said:


> I wonder if Chappo will take the Goat-rod to the valley?
> View attachment 53390



Who is this Chappo person you talk of??? h34r: :lol: 



NickB said:


> Was thinking name badges/stickers may be an idea - I don't know a lot of the guys...
> 
> I can make some up tomorrow if we all agree...?



I'll wear one nick!


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

OK, I'll come up with something fitting the spirit of the day.....




h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/3/12)

Haha. I don't know any of you guys so I'm just going to call everyone "oi". 
Name tags would be pretty handy though..


----------



## Batz (29/3/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Haha. I don't know any of you guys so I'm just going to call everyone "oi".
> Name tags would be pretty handy though..




Perhaps a return address as well.


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)




----------



## parktho (29/3/12)

Just did this Google Map up so I had an idea where we're headed. Can't get it to connect them though. Feel free to edit / add to it.

Thomas.


----------



## Rowy (29/3/12)

NickB said:


>



Nick I'll take a name tag. Wallace and myself will jump in the second carriage, not supposed to talk in the first or the last, see you then. I'm at the scratch from lunch tomorrow for a 50th. Maybe I should just camp there overnight


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

No worries, will try to remember where to get on!

Name tags will be a write-your-own-name affair. Will try and source a pen otherwise blood will suffice.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/3/12)

NickB said:


> No worries, will try to remember where to get on!
> 
> Name tags will be a write-your-own-name affair. Will try and source a pen otherwise blood will suffice.



Reminds me of the case swap where quite a few wankers decided to pick on poor incider and right all matter of gay iduendo on his back.
:lol:


----------



## NickB (29/3/12)

I was definitely not involved in that. The stickers on Bonj however....


----------



## Notorioustetris (30/3/12)

Hey guys got the heads up about the event and I'm keen and will bring a mate along.
Pulled this from page 13, seems to be the most recent list.

I have my BABBS name tag does that count 

Alist
Rowy
Winkle
NickB (pending approval from The Minister)
King Brown Brewing (san pants)
Kezza
wombil
Bradsbrew (I'll start hiding funds)
Moz (unless working)
Liam_snorkel
Goldy
Fatgodzilla (in Byron for Bluesfest so should let's start early!)
Snow
ballantynebrew
Shed10notfuckinglikely
sim
bconnery
tallie
_wallace_
Northside novice + 1
PocketBeers
parktho
batz
edschache (for the early parts)
Stillscottish (start and finish. Not necessarily the bit in between)
Lex Hyde (NotoriousTetris) + Even
James Richards (I forget his screen name) will be joining us in the afternoon.


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

I'll wear my BribieG name tag :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

Dibs on the_new_darren


----------



## Florian (30/3/12)

winkle said:


> I'll wear my BribieG name tag :icon_cheers:



Haha, was waiting for that one to come up. Just thinking about that original thread still makes me laugh.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/3/12)

Got the day off today so I'm out having practice beers. 
Not quite sure if it's a brilliant idea or a stupid one, time will tell!


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

Super Wotnot appears to have Cunning Ninja on tap - beware!


----------



## Parks (30/3/12)

winkle said:


> Super Wotnot appears to have Cunning Ninja on tap - beware!


Serious!? I'm on my way up there for a quick one after work today...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/3/12)

Ross said:


> I can't afford to right off a 3rd w/e in a row especially with Easter the following w/e, so looking highly unlikely at this stage to be joining in
> Cheers Ross



Shame, was looking forward to saying g'day. Haven't got a car this trip so can't come and visit you. Just as well, my mastercard is quickly maxing out!


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

winkle said:


> Super Wotnot appears to have Cunning Ninja on tap - beware!




So, my arch nemesis shows his face again..........

No, I will not succumb. Damn it I probably will!

Anyway, I'm also having a practice beer or two after a nice early finish at work. Nothing here with american hops sadly, but I'm sure that will be made up for tomorrow!


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

Parks said:


> Serious!? I'm on my way up there for a quick one after work today...


Of course thats correct - it was on the Internet.

Hmmm, practise beers + footy........


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

Don't do it Perry!!!!!!! You won't even make it out of bed tomorrow! Think of the children drinkers!


----------



## kingdean (30/3/12)

I'll be there, will attempt to drag my jet lagged friend along for breakfast beer.


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

OK, do people want me to print name tags with names on them for the confirmed attendees, or would you prefer to write your own? And if you want me to do it, it will be your AHB nick with room for a real name if you want to write one....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

NickB said:


> OK, do people want me to print name tags with names on them for the confirmed attendees, or would you prefer to write your own? And if you want me to do it, it will be your AHB nick with room for a real name if you want to write one....
> 
> Cheers



Campbell will get barred-for-life from venues that he has even been too


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

I thought all the 'good' places in Brissy had already banned him!  

Silly me!


Though I've heard he's still welcome at The Beat.... h34r:


----------



## Ross (30/3/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Shame, was looking forward to saying g'day. Haven't got a car this trip so can't come and visit you. Just as well, my mastercard is quickly maxing out!




**** it... I'm in!!! Been far too long between drinks with you Fatz  


cheers Ross

Edit: The Hideaway will have our brand new release on tap. Belgian Coffee Stout (6.8%) made with the Hideaway's own blend from Byron Bay. Tasting sensational if i say so myself.


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

!!!!!

:icon_chickcheers: 

:beerbang: 

:chug: 

:icon_drunk: 

Emoticon limit reached!

Onya Rossco!


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

Good onya Ross, what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## angus_grant (30/3/12)

oh man, this is going to be huge. Stupid work moving on the same weekend. grumble grumble..... quit if didn't have mortgage grumble grumble...

if I was the nefarious type I would find out where people lived and pillage their brewing rigs Saturday evening.... h34r:


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

What about a 'back injury' half an hour into moving...?


----------



## Moz (30/3/12)

I've got to take the kids to their sports most the day. I'll probably join you all at Archive.


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

Ross said:


> **** it... I'm in!!! Been far too long between drinks with you Fatz
> 
> 
> cheers Ross
> ...




Great!

Been too long between drinks here as well mate.


----------



## edschache (30/3/12)

Hideaway will be ready for us at 12. If we're off target someone remind me to msg james. Looking forward to Ross's latest creation.

Has someone checked with kerbside about opening time?

Cheers

Ed


----------



## winkle (30/3/12)

edschache said:


> Hideaway will be ready for us at 12. If we're off target someone remind me to msg james. Looking forward to Ross's latest creation.
> 
> Has someone checked with kerbside about opening time?
> 
> ...


I was hoping Dan would have done that, if its late we just have a bit more chill time on the way


----------



## Richo123 (30/3/12)

I'll pop in after work at around 1:30 if anyone is still conscious by that stage


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (30/3/12)

I'll see ya all tomorrow....... Hungover as hell!


----------



## Shed101 (30/3/12)

Well my beer degustation had its date changed so I did it last week instead ... which means I'm free.

Except I was away half the week for work and can't really bugger off again for a day and then be unintelligble all day Sunday.

Told you I was unlikely


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

I should go the bed, I have to be up at half past quarter to from.

batz


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

Shed101 said:


> Well my beer degustation had its date changed so I did it last week instead ... which means I'm free.
> 
> Except I was away half the week for work and can't really bugger off again for a day and then be unintelligble all day Sunday.
> 
> Told you I was unlikely


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

Thinking I may be in the same state....


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

NickB said:


> Thinking I may be in the same state....




Don't you dare Nick


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

I meant hungover. You snuck that little post in too quick for me old boy.


----------



## Batz (30/3/12)

Sorry getting older by the minute.


----------



## kezza (30/3/12)

I probably wont get in to town before 1030 got called in to work, where will everyone be about that time


----------



## NickB (30/3/12)

In a state of drunkeness I'd imagine


----------



## ballantynebrew (31/3/12)

NickB said:


> In a state of drunkeness I'd imagine




Should be in the Val around 11-1130, might be a little late..​


----------



## Parks (31/3/12)

winkle said:


> Of course thats correct - it was on the Internet.
> 
> Hmmm, practise beers + footy........


There was no cunning ninja 

There was 3 Bacchus beers - QLD Ale, Amber Ale and Schwarzbier - all of which were delicious.


----------



## winkle (31/3/12)

Batz said:


> I think you can drink in the food hall, I've seen others do it. :huh:


I think thats what they call laissez-faire capitalism Batz.
Any ho, after I've had my breakfast of red cordial and regret, I'll get on a bus with my bodyguard Rosco and SWMBO and give my liver a serious hiding. Go the Broncos!


----------



## NickB (31/3/12)

Ok, on the train in. No Wallace or Rowy in the second carriage though! Broken promises already!


----------



## winkle (31/3/12)

NickB said:


> Ok, on the train in. No Wallace or Rowy in the second carriage though! Broken promises already!


Cunning plan, I'll bet they are in the third, sniggering.


----------



## NickB (31/3/12)

I've got my music, I'm happy 

Could also be that I just realized I've jumped on a train half an hour early! ****, really shouldn't have drunk last night....! 

Guess I'll be early then!


----------



## winkle (31/3/12)

NickB said:


> I've got my music, I'm happy
> 
> Could also be that I just realized I've jumped on a train half an hour early! ****, really shouldn't have drunk last night....!
> 
> Guess I'll be early then!


View attachment 53414


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (31/3/12)

Queensland ******* rail strikes again... The shorncliffe train isn't running today... Don't know if I'll make 9 nick, I blame you...


----------



## NickB (31/3/12)

I always get the blame. Geez! There will be busses, stop your whining


----------



## edschache (31/3/12)

Quick fly by of bs and its pretty busy but the tables in the more formal part are free (possibly for us?) Going fora quick walk up the road then I'll be back there. Will sit down and put my stubbie cooler on the table to make it obvious that i'm here for the beer.

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Gar (31/3/12)

Have fun you lot and try not to end up on the news :lol:


----------



## sqyre (31/3/12)

I just learnt of this event...

Good luck boys.. Lets see who makes it through to the end...

Sqyre


----------



## edschache (31/3/12)

Gar said:


> Have fun you lot and try not to end up on the news :lol:



We should be right, Ross will be here to supervise us and make sure we dont annoy his customers too much. 

That said bitter suite has holgate temptress on hand pull, hello breakfast!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/3/12)

Gar said:


> Have fun you lot and try not to end up on the news :lol:


----------



## tallie (31/3/12)

First round looks like an even mix of Bridge Rd Saison and Feral Hop Hog!


----------



## kezza (31/3/12)

See you at vroom


----------



## tallie (31/3/12)

Leaving Bitter Suite now - off to Vroom


----------



## edschache (31/3/12)

At archive fading fast. 10hours of drinking almost has the better of me. Not sure where half the group went but probably to a pub.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/3/12)

You guys are ******* soft. You faggots. At German club now.


----------



## Florian (1/4/12)

Just came home now. 

Where have I been? :unsure:


----------



## NickB (1/4/12)

Sheesh Florian, where DID you go???!!?!??

Thanks for an entertaining afternoon as always fellas and ladies.

Had some great beers, talked some great shite, met some people I'd never met before, and saw all the sights of The Valley!

And, I'm not feeling too bad this morning - slightly seedy but not bad 

Cheers


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

:angry: Arrh shit! First time in Brissy for nearly three years since wife's last lot of brain surgery, she back again. Spent nearly three hours to find Craftbrewer yesterday and was most happy in the end. Had a few beers at the International Hotel and then spent the night night at the Ridge Hotel 300m from Central Station. Woke up this morning and thought that I'd check AHB to find out that this had gone down...  Hope you all survived. At least I've been reminded to go down and check out the platform bar today  .


Hirns


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/4/12)

thanks for a cracker of a day guys. Great to put the face to a few names. A tad seedy today and not in that much trouble as i thought


----------



## winkle (1/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You guys are ******* soft. You faggots. At German club now.


Was Fatz with you?
Has anyone seen what happened to Dans trousers?

Saisons for breakfast was good :icon_cheers: .


----------



## kezza (1/4/12)

Had a ball great to put names to faces great meeting you all im going to bed


----------



## winkle (1/4/12)

Top marks to the venues that were silly enough to host us, good stuff - thank you all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/4/12)

winkle said:


> Was Fatz with you?
> Has anyone seen what happened to Dans trousers?
> 
> Saisons for breakfast was good :icon_cheers: .



Haha, no idea. I don't remember posting that. Made it home at about midnight, SWMBO found me slumped over the kitchen bench and fed me a meat pie, what a girl!


----------



## winkle (1/4/12)

hirns said:


> :angry: Arrh shit! First time in Brissy for nearly three years since wife's last lot of brain surgery, she back again. Spent nearly three hours to find Craftbrewer yesterday and was most happy in the end. Had a few beers at the International Hotel and then spent the night night at the Ridge Hotel 300m from Central Station. Woke up this morning and thought that I'd check AHB to find out that this had gone down...  Hope you all survived. At least I've been reminded to go down and check out the platform bar today  .
> 
> 
> Hirns


Go to the Scratch.
(or Archive)


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

winkle said:


> Go to the Scratch.
> (or Archive)





Thank's Winkle, will check out to see how close it is  .

Hirns


----------



## winkle (1/4/12)

hirns said:


> Thank's Winkle, will check out to see how close it is  .
> 
> Hirns


Train - Ipswich line - 2 stops


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

winkle said:


> Train - Ipswich line - 2 stops


Thanks again, so used to living up north, thought of a taxi, but the trains(or buses) didn't even cross my mind. What time do they open do you know? And is there a dress code!



Thanks



Hirns


----------



## Ross (1/4/12)

Great day... just glad I bailed at 6pm & avoided felling like shit this morning  

Cheers Ross


----------



## chunckious (1/4/12)

hirns said:


> Thanks again, so used to living up north, thought of a taxi, but the trains(or buses) didn't even cross my mind. What time do they open do you know? And is there a dress code!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opens at 11.30 mate. No dress code, I wear thongs. ( keep em hid in my pants though)


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

Chunkious said:


> Opens at 11.30 mate. No dress code, I wear thongs. ( keep em hid in my pants though)



Thanks, will stroll down for a look(& taste) shortly.

Hirns


----------



## chunckious (1/4/12)

Hey lads, if anyone can remember did they have any of the critic's choice beers on tap in the back bar?


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

Well the Grand Central boutique bar was closed... Searched for the Archive 100 Boundary Rd and could find nothing but a place called Ecco. People told me it had closed. Went to the Scratch, which was good and they told me the Archive was beneath some place "Usher"? and kept asking about the old small guy who was with Bribie G last night who was the last man standing. Had some very nive beers there and then went back to central station to locate The archive and was still unsucessfull after asking many a streetwalker? Googled it and it comes up as 100 Boundary.....wait street not Road dickhead... problem solved!



Thanks 



Hirns(Master Dickhead)


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

No was right the first time Boundary St. <_< Where is this secret haven?


----------



## winkle (1/4/12)

hirns said:


> Well the Grand Central boutique bar was closed... Searched for the Archive 100 Boundary Rd and could find nothing but a place called Ecco. People told me it had closed. Went to the Scratch, which was good and they told me the Archive was beneath some place "Usher"? and kept asking about the old small guy who was with Bribie G last night who was the last man standing. Had some very nive beers there and then went back to central station to locate The archive and was still unsucessfull after asking many a streetwalker? Googled it and it comes up as 100 Boundary.....wait street not Road dickhead... problem solved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BribieG is unwell today.
Edit: Archive is under Uber (next to the plod station) and opposite the Boundary Hotel, West End.


----------



## ballantynebrew (1/4/12)

A top day lads let's organize this again sometime, and apologies to lex about the shirt
Luke is the name to the face btw


----------



## hirns (1/4/12)

West End, didn't realise that it went over the river. Tomorrow's project then! Thanks again Winkle!



Hirns


----------



## Batz (1/4/12)

What a great day! Nice to catch up with those I haven't met before.




> Great day... just glad I bailed at 6pm & avoided felling like shit this morning
> 
> Cheers Ross




I didn't fell like shit, perhaps poo. It was lucky I didn't fell over. :lol: 

Sorry to the guys who bought lunch that I helped myself too, well a little bit anyway. Did I miss anything after the Archive?


batz


----------



## winkle (4/4/12)

I've removed any pictures of bad behaviour so that left 2.



Hideaway


and Yardbirds, 
thanks again to the venues we visited I had a blast and certainly be back soon*




*(less 'tired and emotional' next time)


----------



## NickB (4/4/12)

Bum shot. Not sure if I should be flattered, or scared as per usual.... 

Though I do think you were aiming at Ed, so I'll let you off lightly


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> I've removed any pictures of bad behaviour so that left 2.
> View attachment 53504
> 
> Hideaway
> ...




Thankfully my ugly mug is cut out by the back of Batz.... :lol: 

I knew there was a heap of photos taken on the day. Maybe the photographers can upload the others (just delete the ones after king brown lost his pants) :lol:


----------



## NickB (4/4/12)

OK, you asked for it _WALLACE_ ..... 




_WALLACE_, Batz (AKA Tidal Fuckin' Pete) and Rowy (AKA Snowki II) getting acquainted at Yardbird for lunchy times.




Big thanks to all for attending, and a HUGE thanks to most venues for being VERY accommodating and not only letting us rowdy bunch drink, but chipping in with awesome beer advice AND drinking along with us! Much appreciated! I'm sure the next Pub Crawl (It's next weekend, right???) will be even hugerer and biggerer and more insane(erer)!

Cheers!


----------



## tallie (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> I've removed any pictures of bad behaviour so that left 2.



Thanks for reminding me about photos - this was the 10am crowd with the first beers of the day:







And yes, top effort from the venues, especially those who did something special to cater for our day!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/4/12)

NickB said:


> OK, you asked for it _WALLACE_ .....




I cant remember that photo!


----------



## NickB (4/4/12)

I remember taking it!


----------



## winkle (4/4/12)

NickB said:


> Bum shot. Not sure if I should be flattered, or scared as per usual....
> 
> Though I do think you were aiming at Ed, so I'll let you off lightly



The guys at Beats will recognise you Nick


----------



## NickB (4/4/12)

I think not MF!!

I have a very clear and lucid recollection of the day/night... I do not know, however, when and where and how that giant bruise on my knee happened. I blame Dan.....


----------



## bradsbrew (4/4/12)

NickB said:


> I do not know, however, when and where and how that giant bruise on my knee happened. I blame Dan.....



One knee hey...................the mind boggles :huh:


----------



## edschache (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> View attachment 53504
> 
> Hideaway



Hideaway my arse....



whoops should read "Hideaway AND my arse" 


Thanks for a great day all. Enjoyed another coffee stout at lunchtime. I think it was better on Saturday but I might need to go back tomorrow to confirm.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Rowy (4/4/12)

I'm told it was a great day...............sorry I couldn't get there fellas looking forward to not attending again if you do another one. B)


----------



## NickB (4/4/12)

Sorry, I captioned my photo wrong. Wasn't Rowy - he couldn't make it. Was John Smith. The second. 2.



Ahem


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/4/12)

The only photo I have is of Lex passed out at the German club with a dunkelweizen being poured on his head. I don't remember too much after that either.


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The only photo I have is of Lex passed out at the German club with a dunkelweizen being poured on his head. I don't remember too much after that either.



Post it up dude,sounds classy.

There was a photo of me passed out on the floor of my own bar, taken after the second visit to La Scratch, but it ended up on the cutting room floor - thank heaven.


----------



## Sully (6/4/12)

Whens the next one??? Pissed off I missed this one...


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

2013









(or next week)


----------



## NickB (6/4/12)

I heard tomorrow...!


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

NickB said:


> I heard tomorrow...!



Yeah right <_< 

The next one needs a lap dancing club intergrated into it  
GG* can do the research (he'll do it anyway).
There was some moaning about the peep show joint having vanished on the Hideaway leg..








* or Dan, thats what happens to his trousers after all 
Edit edit: based completely on hearsay and the Courier Mail.


----------



## bconnery (6/4/12)

winkle said:


> on hearsay and the Courier Mail.


That's pretty much the same thing...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/4/12)

winkle said:


> Post it up dude,sounds classy.


----------



## winkle (6/4/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


>


Apparently that is very good for your hair. 

Wisely sat outside to avoid scrutiny I see, good work


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/4/12)

Yeah the place was packed with fitjerks after the "schnitzel run", we were lucky to get a table at all. 
I ended up leaving my wallet there, walked back and someone was nice enough to give it back with cash still in it. :beerbang:


----------

